# Havanese meeting "Lutterzand" The Netherlands



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

On Saturday 09-09-05 we had a meeting at "De Lutte"

All the 229 pictures ....
http://picasaweb.google.com/HansSurfer2/HavitreffenDeLutte050909#

Some..


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love to see you post. I know I will always see beautiful dogs and great pictures. Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

These are so good and looks like you had a lot of fun. I love #4 & #8 that cute little tongue is just too sweet.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Your photo's are amazing! You capture the joy in each little face. What type camera do you use?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures, all 229 of them!! The food looked great!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures with us. It looked like everyone - dogs and people - had a wonderful time. Merlin is such a little cutie but as always Hiro is my favorite!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

psvzum said:


> Your photo's are amazing! You capture the joy in each little face. What type camera do you use?


A CANON 1D Mark III

http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-8738-8908

Lens: Canon EF 70-200 L4.0 (IS) or EF 24-105 L4.0 IS

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f-4.0-L-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-24-105mm-f-4-L-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------

